# Moving Content From K's TOC



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, All - 

I am hoping to clear the TOC.  Yesterday I moved a bunch of books to my SD card hoping those books would no longer show up.  Looked at my Kindle today and all the titles on the SD card are showing.

I know when I'm in the Content Manager I can have a sort by Kindle only or SD only.  Can the same be done for the TOC?

Thanks for any advice.  I'm still learning the ropes -

Marci


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Are you sure?  I don't have an SD card, but looking at things . . . .  If you're in K TOC, go to Menu, then Content Manager, then Show and Sort, select Show Kindle Memory Only (Show SD Memory Card Only is an option).  Then press Home button.  I think that should give you K TOC only.  

Is that what you're asking?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Are you sure? I don't have an SD card, but looking at things . . . . If you're in K TOC, go to Menu, then Content Manager, then Show and Sort, select Show Kindle Memory Only (Show SD Memory Card Only is an option). Then press Home button. I think that should give you K TOC only.
> 
> Is that what you're asking?


That settings appears to only affect the display when in the Contents Manager. Mine shows everything on the Kindle when in TOC mode, regardless of what settings I choose in the Content Manager.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

This is why I bought an SD card too.  I do not need the memory, I have plenty  (correction,  my KIndle has plenty).  You must remove the SD card from the Kindle and then only the KIndle contents will show on your home page.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

If you want to keep things on the Kindle but don't want them to show up in TOC, I make a new folder (in either the K or SD card, it doesn't matter) and DON'T name it documents (I name mine Old). Move things in there and they won't show up anywhere. You can always move them back when you want to access them.

Steve


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

This sounds cool!  I will try it over the weekend.

Thanks,

Marci


----------

